# My little stud-muffin!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

The many faces of Harry...just some shots I got of the boy this morning...all taken within about 30 seconds, not sure why he was changing his facial expression quite so much...was probably waiting for me to throw the ball!! He is turning into quite the soppy dog, as a puppy he was very clingy to me and always laid on me if he could, then he went through a phase of being quite content laying on his own but as he has got older he has gone back to being his soppy self...I can't sit down without him hooking himself over me...Tilly has always been Miss Independent so it is nice to have a dog that likes to sit with (well, on) me! Don't know what I'd do without this little punk!

Feeling silly...









Getting serious, 'come on now mum, get your throwing arm ready'









Getting even MORE serious!









ahhh not really, here's Happy Harry again!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures!.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Amazing the expressions that cross their faces--cute that you were able to capture so many. Harry looks like a love!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That boy is ALWAYS thinking!!!! You can just see the wheels turning in his head--great shots.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Harry is so handsome. I just love his smile. Great pics.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh Emma, he is such a beautiful boy! The coat is so shiny and pretty.. and his eyes are very expressive. You can tell is is one smart guy. These are really great shots, thanks!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

lol he is really cute! Love the pic with one ear up and the other down!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like in the very serious photo his focus has gone wide - as in, there is a leaf moving out there!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Harry looks like he's laughing in the first pic, and he is such a character.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Awww, he looks so grown up


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh,Harry,you are so , so funny.LOve the serios side look.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes I wish they could talk, but with Harry's expressive face he doesn't need to, he communicates just fine! 

Love the pictures.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Great shots of Handsome Harry!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree he is a bit of a stud muffin isnt he


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He has such an expressive face. I hope Hooch gets to see the pictures of him. Harry's serious face you can still see the spark of goofy in the eyes.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Lovely photos, this boy has a lot of wonderful facial expressions, he is adorable. You've got talent Emma, congrats for these shots!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pics Emma. Harry has lovely eyes and a very happy smile!


----------

